

Samsung's best 1 Billion Dollar ad-campaign - blearyeyed
https://plus.google.com/114476892281222708332/posts/246srfbqg6G

======
ww520
Aren't the Apple look-alike products being pulled? The best ad serves no
purpose if there's no product to sell.

